# any sweaters that fit 9lbs or more?



## diveangel79 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have a long hair chi that is 9lbs and I would love to get him a sweater. Does any of you know where I can find some?Thanks!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

I ALWAYS BUY MY STUFF HERE THEY HAVE THE BIGGEST SELECTION 
http://www.barkindogclothes.com/

I ALSO GO TO BABIES R US SINCE THERE BIGGER THEY CAN FIT IN TO 3-6 MONTH OLD BABY SWEATERS  THATS WHERE I GOT AUSTIN MOO-COW SWEAT SHIRT


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi...

I personally knit sweaters for chihuahua for all kind of sizes. here are some of the photos that I've knit. I have a lot more pictures, but I just want to give you some idea. Many people here have purchased sweaters from me and they all love it. 

The material is 100% wool and it's thick. I promise it will keep your baby super warm. If you are interested, please PM me and I'll let you my prices for 9 lbs.

Thanks, 
Linda and Tiny


----------



## diveangel79 (Nov 8, 2005)

*thanks for the great info!*

Thanks for the greta info....very helpful


----------



## lacedolphin (Nov 20, 2005)

Check e-bay or some of the pet supply places online. At 9 pounds that would be a medium and I've sen lots of size mediums available. :wave: Make sure to measure your baby to figure out the best fit/size!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

kealohalinaka said:


> Hi...
> 
> I personally knit sweaters for chihuahua for all kind of sizes. here are some of the photos that I've knit. I have a lot more pictures, but I just want to give you some idea. Many people here have purchased sweaters from me and they all love it.
> 
> ...


Woo Hoo! your cool sweaters in larger sizes!! I love this one! (maybe not in pink to protect Tico's manly appearance )


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

goldie said:


> Woo Hoo! your cool sweaters in larger sizes!! I love this one! (maybe not in pink to protect Tico's manly appearance )


I have the same identical one but in purple lace color. Haa haa... I'm sure this will not hurt Tico's manly appearance. I can skip the lace part at the base of the turtleneck. I can add some manly buttons... haa haa.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

the lacy part was actually what I liked :shock:  :shock:


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

hey melinda...

would you be intereted in one sweater for Tico with the purple lace, identical with the pink lace one but with different color of buttons?

here's some pictures of Tiny wearing the beige with pink lace to give you an idea how cute it is.


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah! . Would it fit him? (you already have one made, right?) 
His chest is about 13"-14" around (measuring his harness) and he's about 10" from neck-tail. 
Would it have the belly shorter than the back (for convienent peeing)?
How much would it be?


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

here's Tico in his new sweater from kealohalinaka! It was a long day, so he was not being very cooporative.


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Ohhhh how darling. Tico is so cute in that color. Looks like it fits him perfect. Thank you so very much for posting the sweater with Tico in it. In fact, you, Angel 5218, and elka are the only people from this site who actually took the time and did it. And I thank you very much! Elka actually have it on her banner and I thought that was very sweet. 

Thank you again  I hope the purple color makes Tico "THE MAN"! haa haa 

Linda and Tiny


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

hello, ooohhhh i just love these jumpers! Would you ship to Uk? I would love 2 for my chis elmo and roo roo! PM me if you would be interested in making them


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi [email protected].....

I've PM you. :wave: 

Linda and Tiny


----------

